# help w/ ICD9 for appendectomy



## territheriot (May 8, 2009)

A 36 year old white female patient arrives in the ER with severe right upper quandrant pain.  She is taken to the operating room for appendectomy for possible appendicitis.  The path report states that the specimen is "suggestive of acute appendicitis"    Can you help with the appropriate diagnosis.  These types of cases I am not always a 100% sure.  I know you can not use 540.9 acute appendicitis do you code this with 541 appendicitis or do you code 789.01 the severe right upper quadrant pain?  Last would you consider using Vcodes ?

I think the correct diagnosis is 789.01


----------



## LLovett (May 8, 2009)

I would personally go with the 789.01 and the 541.

Laura, CPC


----------



## territheriot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


Terri


----------

